# TT TDI mark 2..do I have a cam belt or chain?



## Lmcc87 (Apr 29, 2013)

I have a 2011 TDI. Could someone in the know tell me if this engine has a cam belt or chain? I was under the impression it was a chain but I am getting conflicting information online. Thanks


----------



## BarrieB (Aug 24, 2011)

Cambelt. Needs to be changed every 5 years, or less if high mileage. Makes sense to change the water pump at the same time. Norwich Audi are doing an offer at the moment. £499 for cambelt, water pump and related bits and pieces plus a free MOT. I guess that this would be the same for all Audi dealers.


----------



## m-a-r-k (Nov 17, 2009)

Yes, it's an Audi UK promotion at the moment. I'm having mine done on Monday.
It was suggested to me to get the water pump belt done at same time because it will cost the same amount again to fit that if it breaks (it's mostly labour costs).
You also get free MOT for ever.


----------



## madmaude (May 9, 2015)

Hi Folks

yip, always get the water pump changed at the same time, not doing isn't worth the little difference in price anyway, always done this on my golf and believe no different with the TT.

Maude


----------



## TDI Roadster (Apr 27, 2014)

Hi Guys,
Has been said when cambelt changed mot are now free for Life, But that does not include the mot Protection in the Deal But if u still want it u can Purchase it i paid £15.00 just thought u like to Know...


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Make sure the Hydraulic Tensioner is included in the Audi price, because it isn't in the MK1 & is extra cost.
Hoggy.


----------



## TDI Roadster (Apr 27, 2014)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, Make sure the Hydraulic Tensioner is included in the Audi price, because it isn't in the MK1 & is extra cost.
> Hoggy.


Hi Hoggy, It is comes as a Kit Tensioner and Pulleys Just had mine done....


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

TDI Roadster said:


> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, Make sure the Hydraulic Tensioner is included in the Audi price, because it isn't in the MK1 & is extra cost.
> ...


Hi, Tensioner is listed in MK1 kit, but it's not the Hyd tensioner. Are you sure it's the Hyd Tensioner in the MK 2 cambelt kit.
Hoggy.


----------



## jknewell8 (Aug 28, 2013)

m-a-r-k said:


> Yes, it's an Audi UK promotion at the moment. I'm having mine done on Monday.
> It was suggested to me to get the water pump belt done at same time because it will cost the same amount again to fit that if it breaks (it's mostly labour costs).
> You also get free MOT for ever.


Hi mark,

Can you confirm what you paid and which dealer? Mine won't budge below £600 and I'd like some bargaining power if possible


----------



## m-a-r-k (Nov 17, 2009)

I think it was £599. 
I had MOT (free), timing belt and water pump, pollen filter and brake fluid all for £661.
I can't access receipt at the moment.


----------



## BarrieB (Aug 24, 2011)

m-a-r-k said:


> I think it was £599.
> I had MOT (free), timing belt and water pump, pollen filter and brake fluid all for £661.
> I can't access receipt at the moment.


£499 at Norwich Audi plus £50 for brake fluid and free MOT


----------



## m-a-r-k (Nov 17, 2009)

I think it was £499 for the timing belt but an extra £100 if you wanted the water pump belt done at the same time (recommended).


----------



## BarrieB (Aug 24, 2011)

m-a-r-k said:


> I think it was £499 for the timing belt but an extra £100 if you wanted the water pump belt done at the same time (recommended).


The £499 includes a new water pump. I don't think there is a separate water pump belt, only the cambelt.


----------



## jknewell8 (Aug 28, 2013)

I got the same quote as mark at £599. Decided to forsake my full Audi service history in favour of the TTshop as I'm looking to get my TT mapped at some point and wanted to check them out this weekend


----------



## hooting_owl (Sep 3, 2008)

If your car is 5 years or older, then having an Audi history matters less. The concept of Goodwill varies depending on your dealer but given the recent rankng in JD Power, they are all as unpleasant and incompetent as mine.
I have found a local indie. They have quoted about 460 for belts and pump. I don't trust Audi to do the job properly and treat my car with care.


----------

